# Bite suit type fabric



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Im looking for a source for bite suit fabric (so called french linen). I have the tools to make my own tugs etc. I just can't seem to find the fabric I want. I have tried several fabrics as substitutes but really like the bite suit type fabric.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Good luck bro- I did the same thing and found nothing. I called a bunch of places and couldn't locate stuff that was heavy enough. Try firehose material. Not the hard hose covers that lots of companies sell as firehose tugs. I'm talking about the actual hose with the rubber liner. They make great tugs and last a long time. The dogs can grip the firehose and its easy to make to any length you want. Signature K9 makes some good ones but if your gonna make your own, look up fire hose supplies on the web. I found a place in my area that charged pretty good prices and I have a bunch of it. I stopped trying to make them when I almost sewed my fingers together.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Pete Stevens said:


> Good luck bro- I did the same thing and found nothing. I called a bunch of places and couldn't locate stuff that was heavy enough. Try firehose material. Not the hard hose covers that lots of companies sell as firehose tugs. I'm talking about the actual hose with the rubber liner. They make great tugs and last a long time. The dogs can grip the firehose and its easy to make to any length you want. Signature K9 makes some good ones but if your gonna make your own, look up fire hose supplies on the web. I found a place in my area that charged pretty good prices and I have a bunch of it. I stopped trying to make them when I almost sewed my fingers together.


Thanks Pete. I used to have an awning business and still have my machine and stuff. I can sew pretty good (got lots of practice). I figure if I can fabricate a cover for a 12' dome awning cover surely to goodness I can make tugs and sleeves etc. I also have huge rolls of nylon webbing that are sitting there doing nothing lol. So I have a hard time spending money on something I can quickly make myself. I have a couple of my contacts in the fabric business also hunting it down for me. Its out there its just a matter of digging and scratching to find a source. I have had to do that with any number of items I have needed in the past. The thing is that when your looking for something like this is you usually wind up having to buy 14 tons of it to get 6 yds lol. If you go to someone who has had to buy it in large quantities they want you to pay retail money for it and that kinda zaps the whole purpose of making it yourself.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have hunted, I can say this...textile and fabric mills, sellers, 
DO NOT call it french linen....that is what dog equipment companies call it...

different blends are out there, cotton blend, cotton nylon, flax blends, olefin...
good luck with your search


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I have hunted, I can say this...textile and fabric mills, sellers,
> DO NOT call it french linen....that is what dog equipment companies call it...
> 
> different blends are out there, cotton blend, cotton nylon, flax blends, olefin...
> good luck with your search


Joby Im gonna find some and when I do its gonna cost you some tugs and stuff to get some LOL....I did notice im going to have to put a new belt on my machine. ITs always something I swear ughhh.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alot of people have swapped over to the flax materials with bite material and alot of people have swapped over to that new synthetic material for leashes and collars and Harnesses.

Although if you have that nylon webbing I would turn them into long lines with brass clips for bite work and some do use it for man tracking. I have one that was made by a gentleman here in SC towards the NC border and love it and have used the hell out of it and still looks brand new other then some dirt stains.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is how much fun I had when I was looking at this crap. It was actually a filter material. I think it has evolved since then, but I do know that you have to buy it by the roll, and that is some industrial size roll and I started to fall over at that point after months and months of searching for this, talking, calling, and then to find out that I had to buy a roll ?? The shipping was retarded, as it is some gigantic thing.

Keep in mind that I am not the researcher. I PAID people to do that for me in college, cause I get lost and start looking at other stuff. MAYBE you can get it in smaller amounts.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Alot of people have swapped over to the flax materials with bite material and alot of people have swapped over to that new synthetic material for leashes and collars and Harnesses.
> 
> Although if you have that nylon webbing I would turn them into long lines with brass clips for bite work and some do use it for man tracking. I have one that was made by a gentleman here in SC towards the NC border and love it and have used the hell out of it and still looks brand new other then some dirt st!!ains.


Harry I did make a bunch of leads and tie backs with the nylon. I just made a tie back a few weeks ago with a bungee setup. I used a bungee that I got at Tractor supply. Its used with horses. I love it!!! I hate tying a dog back and having to spend half my time untangling the dogs legs.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is how much fun I had when I was looking at this crap. It was actually a filter material. I think it has evolved since then, but I do know that you have to buy it by the roll, and that is some industrial size roll and I started to fall over at that point after months and months of searching for this, talking, calling, and then to find out that I had to buy a roll ?? The shipping was retarded, as it is some gigantic thing.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am not the researcher. I PAID people to do that for me in college, cause I get lost and start looking at other stuff. MAYBE you can get it in smaller amounts.


Jeff I am BAD about getting distracted too. I called a couple of the guys that I did business with. They carry mainly commercial upholstery lines of fabric. Hopefully one of them can come through for me.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Harry I did make a bunch of leads and tie backs with the nylon. I just made a tie back a few weeks ago with a bungee setup. I used a bungee that I got at Tractor supply. Its used with horses. I love it!!! I hate tying a dog back and having to spend half my time untangling the dogs legs.


Thats why your tie outs should be mounted high on a pivot type contraction to where the leash sits above the dogs back.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Thats why your tie outs should be mounted high on a pivot type contraction to where the leash sits above the dogs back.


 lol I do have them up high but when the heat goes up all kinda chit happens and I will make them go backwards and when they do slack comes in the line and before you know it the damn lines around me and dog and whatever else happens to be around.(YES its ugly and hard to watch Im sure) I know I know the whole purpose of the thing is to teach the dog to go forward and be on the END of the line but Im just not that danged disciplined and I have been known to get out of place lol. Wish I was more stylish and looked better doing it but eventually I do get the results I want (probably takes me twice as long as a really good trainer but I get there none the less).


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

you mean the Jute like material on the french suit yes ?

thats Nylcot.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> lol I do have them up high but when the heat goes up all kinda chit happens and I will make them go backwards and when they do slack comes in the line and before you know it the damn lines around me and dog and whatever else happens to be around.(YES its ugly and hard to watch Im sure) I know I know the whole purpose of the thing is to teach the dog to go forward and be on the END of the line but Im just not that danged disciplined and I have been known to get out of place lol. Wish I was more stylish and looked better doing it but eventually I do get the results I want (probably takes me twice as long as a really good trainer but I get there none the less).


Using this type of design keeps them from getting tangled and wrapped, and put a good decoy or if your doing it yourself keep them pissed and frustrated at the end of the line. NOT FOR SALE YET, still in the trial phases, so far so good.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

check out Herculon


----------

